# 2014 J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread Part Two ;)



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well.. My last thread got a bit long LOL! So I have decided to make a new one for my last two does 

Ellie is due April 10th and Snappy is due April 12th  I'm very excited to see what they have and Ellie's FF udder! 

Will have to get some new ones of them but for now I have one of Ellie 

A ticked off Ellie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww , , such a cute little udder starting , lolol.
Yeah , I know , I need to check my girls and I hate to upset them :coffee2:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lol! It is a cute little thing 

Haha! They get testy! Brook turns into a BEAST when she is bred! She's mellow now that she kidded though  

Thanks Karen


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Cute udder started there. I think you got a ways to go tho. lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Yes ma'am  still have a little more then a month


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is a new picture of Ellie.
I think she only has one kid  I true l truly hope I'm wrong for her sake.. She is small and I don't want a big single kid from her  small twins would be better... But.. When I feel the kid it feels like one good size kid most of the time, and hard to tell at other times...
Should I cut back on grain/alfalfa pellets/chopped alfalfa hay? She gets a handful of chopped alfalfa in the morning, 1/4 cup of my grain mix AM & PM, and 1/4 cup alfalfa pellets AM &. PM...

(Don't mind all the mud  )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , love the tiny udder  its tiny compared to my Mochalo , lol.
Thats the udder I'm used to so far , lol. 
The second picture is adorable with her looking up at you , lol.
Thinking pink for you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When is she due?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! VERY tiny compared to Mochas! Hehe!

She's always doing that lol!

Thanks 

Karen she is due April 10th


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's another one Laura lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are a few pics of Ellie from today, and some if Miss Snap


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are getting bigger!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are 

Do you think I should cut back on Ellie's feed? I'm just worried her kid will get too big...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thinking pink for you. Cute goats. I looked for a brush today but didn't find one I liked have to check out another store. Lost four chickens last night gonna set the trap tonight. It amazes me how they squeeze thro them small hole in chain link fence..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Barbra 

I use dog combs to get all that under coat out.. They seem to work well 

Oh man! That's a bummer! Coyote?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe go to one feeding a day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok... I'll try that... I'm just worried she will kid while I'm at work and my mom and dad will freak out if it's a big kid and call the vet and then I get stuck paying for them to come pull a kid...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If she were mine I'd reduce the grain a bit.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I was feeding Luna 1 cup 18% sweet feed twice a day and hers were each 4 lbs. I'm thinking I might keep the other does at 1/2 cup since they are smaller bodied


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

All my other does were getting the same amount of grain as she is.. And a bit more alfalfa.. But I think I'm gonna cut the alfalfa out till she kids and go to feeding once a day.. This is my first time kidding out a yearling and it's stressing me out LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help/input guys


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

And you were worried if Snap was bred? My goodness looks like more then one for her!

I would cut Ellie's feed just in case. It won't hurt her. 

After freshening and pulling kids about of almost all my yearlings last year, I decided it just isn't worth the stress. I have 1 yearling bred but she will be 2 in October. And it wasn't intentional, but Beau Tye can't help himself.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Yes, I was lol! But I KNOW she is now lol! :lol:

Yah, it will make me feel better  and I think I'm gonna cut the alfalfa out till she freshens..

:laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would not cut the alfalfa out. Our first year was a tough kidding year, and I strongly believe it is because I cut the alfalfa out. They need the calcium for good pushes.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree about not cutting the alfalfa. the calcium also helps make milk. maybe cut the grain to once a day?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree -- the grain isn't absolutely necessary, but the calcium is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I worded that wrong... I meant take the chopped alfalfa out.. My grain mix is half the grains, half alfalfa pellets, so she gets 1/4 cup of that and another 1/4 cup of alfalfa pellets to make a half cup of 'grain' which she will now only be getting in the morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Only two weeks to go!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay how exciting !!!!!!!!!
Go Ellie ! Go Ellie ! Go Ellie ! 
  



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! She's getting a bigger belly too  

Snap still has like no udder :/ Think it's cause she's been dry since fall of 2012?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Rosie doesn't have much of a udder either. Don't know what's up with that it's all new to me , lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well they are all so darn cute  Hoping all goes well with kidding!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So exciting! I've got 4 weeks for Mel


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !!!! I only have a few days left !!
Holy Poo!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't wait!  
Here are some new pics of Snap  

LOL! You'll do fine Laura! I can't wait to see what you get!  so exciting!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> OMG !!!! I only have a few days left !!
> Holy Poo!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


The "Holy Poo!" cracked me up! :laugh::laugh: We'll be here to support you all the way!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> The "Holy Poo!" cracked me up! :laugh::laugh: We'll be here to support you all the way!


Same here :lol:

Yes we will be Laura! And you've done so well with your sheep already


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys :hugs::hugs: 
With the stress of everything , im think I will have to start doing the herbals…:shock: Herbal Tea :roll eyes: chamomile would probably be my best bet , dontcha think :grin: i think if i started to drink alcohol , just the smell of it would most likely have me :ZZZ: Not what I need , lol. :shock:
So…..here's to trying more tea to keep me calm :cheers:
I guess there is no such thing as caffeinated chamomile tea :think:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Snap is BIG ! I love her fuzzy pants , lolol She looks so cute 
What a huggable little girl she is ,even though she bullied my baby Hal !
That was Snap , right ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha Laura...you crack me up :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: too funny!

Yes, snap is one of the bullies  

I'm headed out now to trim those fuzzy pants


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww no don't trim her pants she looks so cute ! All my girls have fuzzy pants. Weathers been so crazy I was afraid to shave them for kidding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! 
Too late :lol: 

I only trim a little to help keep everything clean  not a whole lot..
See:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww shoot ! Yeah I should do the same . I will try my best but I'm always afraid to get them too upset. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice shave job ! Cone do mine please ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: sorry 

Don't worry too much  they kick and squirm sometimes.. But they also need to learn to be good and sit still


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Nice shave job ! Cone do mine please ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thanks 

LOL! If only you were closer I so would! I love clipping!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your right but I'm skyways nervous with them on the stand. I'm afraid it will either tip or they will fall off.
I know a friend who had a doe stepped wrong , went off and broke her leg. So , that's what has me freaked since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Skyways ? ROFL !


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Spell check is abusing me today , lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Skyways :lol:

Can you put the stand up against a wall? That's how I have mine and I just 'push' them against it to help me hold them still


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep that's what I do too 
That and pray , lol
They are all pretty good for the most part. But there are those few who like to torture me 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My phone is going to die any minute 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Yep that's what I do too
> That and pray , lol
> They are all pretty good for the most part. But there are those few who like to torture me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hehe! I have a few if those  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Snaps udder is starting to fill some!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Getting closer  I think they will both go late.. Ellie's udder is looking great! And this it what Snap's looks like... :/
I wish it would really fill more.. So uncoils stop worrying.. It's more then it was though


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Getting closer


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't see your post Natasha.. ? Just your avatar..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So exciting! I moved Luna and her kids in with the big girls today....almost 3 weeks already  Next due in 24 days yippee!!!!!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol! I see, that's strange..
I asked who that lovely Lamancha is in your avatar?
Any more Ellie pictures, only a few more days!! 
Snappy is looking good, they'll probably be brats and coordinate so they go within an hour of each other. 
Mine always plot to do that. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> Lol! I see, that's strange..
> I asked who that lovely Lamancha is in your avatar?
> Any more Ellie pictures, only a few more days!!
> Snappy is looking good, they'll probably be brats and coordinate so they go within an hour of each other.
> Mine always plot to do that. Lol!


Weird!

My new Buckling 

No, but I'll get you some today 

LOL! If they go Wednesday, Thursday, or Sunday I'll be happy, those are my day off :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is Ellie being a butt head... I swear they do that just to tick me off! They ALL pull their legs together the best they can and hunch up  :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And Snappy


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Lookin good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks  I can't wait to have more babies


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

What breed are they? I have a pygmy girl due April 13th and her udder is already super right and so big she can't walk well.. Hoping she kids soon because she doesn't look like. Happy mum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are Nigerians.
She has filled her udder long before kidding in the past...! Why she isn't this year I have no clue...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Mazie photo bombed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! She did! She's good at that!  I have taken so mNy pictures that she got in the way LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well.. Ellie is due tomorrow.. And she surely won't be going on time (like I figured lol) she still has plenty of udder to fill.. Her ligs are off and on getting looser and then tight again... 

Snap's udder is the same and her ligs are slightly looser... She is due Saturday..


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Geesh Skyla More does to kid!!! I am lost I didnt realize you had so many to kid!! Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, 5 this year  

Thanks


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Cant wait to see pictures. Have you sold any of your other ones yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm excited to see what we get!!

We still have three doe kids for sale.  but the boys are all sold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ellie's ligs are gone in one side and I can barley feel the other one if I dig around real good  she's starting to get posty and has a little bit if goo  her udder is a little fuller, but still has plenty of filling to do


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Let's go Ellie!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Think pink! I need at least one doe kid to go back to her breeder. And hope for at least twins! I worry a lot lol


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

fingers crossed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks  
her ligs are there ever so slightly now -_-


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

happy kidding!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thinking pink pink pink. :kidred::kidred::kidred: Hows that. hahahaha.. That tape you used to see how much the girls weighed when you were down. I found one but its for beef are they the same. Also gonna need some instructions on cdt and how much for the boys and how many times they have to have it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! Thanks 

We had gotten our tape from Caprine Supply.. Couldn't find a dairy goat tape any where else.. I don't know if the beef one is the same.. 

And your boys didn't get a CD-T at all right? 

If not they will get a 2cc shot now, and another 2cc shot again in 3 weeks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well.. Ellie kidded.. I had no clue she was so close! I thought I still felt her ligs barely and her udder still could fill more!
I was out raking in the main pen, and had her in with the doe kids and Puffy in the smaller pen.. I heard a yell come from in the little dog hut and ran in to see what was going on.. Ellie was laying in the back (of corse cause it's a tight squeeze for me :roll: ) and had a breach kid half out. I helped pull the kid out the rest of the way while yelling for my mom and sisters to bring towels and a nose sucker from the barn.. I rushed to clean the kids face.. But she was limp.. Barely a heart beat... I worked on her for a good 5 min. before we lost her... I tried all I could.. Rubbed the heck outta her and CPR, sucked all the gunk I could and prayed... But we lost her after a good fight... 

She then kidded a cute little buck kid who is doing great


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww, so sorry for your loss  

He is cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks.. It's a bummer.. But I'm glad she went 'peacefully' I guess.. She never struggled and never took a breath... So.. Idk.. She didn't hurt.. 

He is! I've been calling him squeak cause that's what he does lol! He's so funny  and a tiny little thing!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the doeling. What is it with all these breach kids this year?

Your bucklings a cutie though


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Aww so sorry Skyla, but glad the little boy is doing well!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys.. It's sad... But at least we got one healthy kid out of it  it's part if farm life  my mom took it pretty hard though.. I feel bad for her..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about the doeling but congrats on the cute little guy.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww....sorry about the doeling. glad it was peaceful at least. but congrats on the boy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys  :hug:


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

So sorry for your loss congrats on the buckling

Frosty I think they have the goat tape at Cheshire horse


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost the little doe but I am glad the little boy is doing well!  :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So glad your doe and buckling are okay. Also glad the doeling went peacefully ... though I know how hard that is.  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all :hug: this is the first real loss we have had.. So it's a bit tough..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry about the girl :hug: but the boy is cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is  looks like mama


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey sweetie , I'm so sorry about the doeling :hug:
So very sad :tears: But I am grateful Ellie and her buckling are doing well .
I know how scared you were about her having big kids. 
Having losses is part of farm life , but it's tragic and hard to accept regardless. I hope your Mom feels better soon , it has got to be tough on everyone.
Ellie's little buckling is adorable Skyla , congrats :hugs:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Laura :hug: 

It is hard, and your right, it's part of living on a farm and raising animals. Things happen and we have no control over them sometimes. I know I tried my best for her, but, I guess she just wasn't meant to be.

I learned how to give a slimy icky kid mouth to mouth :lol: that was interesting! 

He sure is adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

BTW, I love your new avatar  it's soo cute!!  
He looks just like his mama


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I know about the mouth to mouth all too well , lolol.
From puppies to guinea pigs , lol. 

Thanks  Yes , he does look like his momma Claire 
There is something very special about him , thats for sure. He is always the first one pawing at my legs or jumping up to be petted , lol.
He is such a sweetie pie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! 
It was a interesting that's for sure! I can only imagine what my neighbors think of me now :lol:

Awe  so sweet 
Does he have a name yet? Or any of them? They are all so cute and getting so big!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost Ellies baby girl  It hurts badly when they leave us even when we try our best to save them, she just was too good to stay here with you :angel:

Her little boy looks just like her 

I hope that Snap doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Liz :hug: 
I'm feeling more of the 'burden' from it today.. Yesterday was a long stressful day.. It didn't really sink in..
I know I did all I could for her though.. And that's all that matters.. 

He does  and he's so TINY! My kid scale is broke, but he feels like he weighs a pound or so 

Thanks! I hope not either lol


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry you lost the doeing. The boy is a real cutie. These things happen on a farm but that don't make it any easier to handle. Take care and love the ones you have.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Frosty said:


> Sorry you lost the doeing. The boy is a real cutie. These things happen on a farm but that don't make it any easier to handle. Take care and love the ones you have.


Thanks Barbra  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Just weighed Squeak and he is 1.4lbs  so he is quite tiny  and I was worried sick she was going to have big babies :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Question...

Baby seems to be breathing heavy.. He's eating, up playing and walking, going potty all fine.. He doesn't feel warm but I'll take his temp in a bit.. Could it just be that he is so tiny?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Temp is normal at 102.2


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I wonder if it is just because his little lungs have to struggle, I don't know I hope someone helps out soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's one thing I can think of... Other then that I'm not sure.. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you give BoSe and B Complex? Do you have Banamine?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He did get some Bo-Se orally shortly after birth... Not B Complex though... And no. I don't have any banamine :/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

B can still be given orally even though he's a bit older. He has no rumen to kill it yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, so give him some B... Anything else I should do for him?? I'm just a worry wart.. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it warm in the barn? He could have been napping under the light and got a little warm.
I wouldn't worry if he is normal otherwise, sometimes they get a little worked up when they play too.
Give him a little probios.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He is wicked cute! Sorry about your doeling:'(


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is it warm in the barn? He could have been napping under the light and got a little warm.
> I wouldn't worry if he is normal otherwise, sometimes they get a little worked up when they play too.
> Give him a little probios.


No, it was fairly cool today.. And he only gets the heat lamp at night..

He doesn't play a whole lot as he's only three days old.. So I don't think he got too worked up.. 
And it's a constant thing..

I do have a video I can email too... (Not sure how to post them here..)

Ok.. I'll d that..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> He is wicked cute! Sorry about your doeling:'(


Thanks Erica  he is  my little sister is totally in love with him (she collects the runts from each litter and calls them hers lol!)

Yah.. It's a bummer


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just breathing heavy or rattling? Remember my little buck I had the same thing. I had to suction them so I thought maybe he aspirated some fluid. They were all fine after about a week. Maybe listen to him with a stethoscope? Is he fine otherwise?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah... He seems normal otherwise.. I honestly don't remember much about him being born.. My mom and sisters took care of him while I worked on the doe kid... I don't remember much.. :/ so can't say he got any fluid or anything.. But he doesn't sound raspy.. And that is without a stethoscope(we don't have one yet..)


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Has been real dusty lately ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No it's been fairly wet... He's been in a stall though.. :/


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not sure if this is even worth putting on here but ... Idk

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/extern...et/4nu0x-week-old-goat-labored-breathing.html

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm.. Interesting... Thanks


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did it help ? Maybe ? Lol, idk


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah, I'm gonna look into them more..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are new pics of Snap.. Still holding those kids in!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's a big girl ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure is going to keep you waiting isn't she?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is! 
Still no kids! She has no ligs and had some goo... Was a bit vocal.. But seems to have quieted down now... I'm thinking tomorrow afternoon/night...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We can wait together then  Im about to pull my hair , Rosie's hair and Daisy's hair out :hair::hair::hair::hammer::wallbang::GAAH::tear:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! :lol: ROFL!
When are they due again??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Rosie was due 4/13 and Daisy is due tomorrow 
I could have Rosie's date wrong , but I doubt it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They like to play with our minds! :crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have no mind left at this point :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know that feeling!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HUGE gold and white buck kid so far...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's looking to be it.. He is BIG! I didn't thing I was gonna get him out! We were on our way to get her in the back if the jeep to bring her to the vet.. 
I went out to find just the head out, and I couldn't push it back in, so I kept working on him till I had his armpit, then I just pulled.. He's out and doing good and Snap is doing good being a good mama


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Glad you got him out! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Me too! I was so scared she was gonna need a C-Section! That would have take from our hay money.. But she didn't 

I'll try and get some now


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my !!! How is everyone doing today ? 
You did AWESOME Skyla !!!!!! :hi5::hug::wahoo::stars:

Congrats , Im so glads Snap and baby are OK 

Pictures , pictures , pictures arty:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Skyla is a good goat midwife. I need her to come stsy at my house the first couple of weeks of may


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I got dibbs on her first !!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Laura!!!! Welll you are closer....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Skyla! I'm so happy that you were there to help and mama and baby are doing well


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Skyla, you are amazing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Everyone is doing good, Snap I'm sure is sore, but she is being a good mama  baby is big! He is like double the size of Ellie's boy :lol: 

Thank you all  it sure was stressful! I really didnt think he was coming out naturally..
Sheesh! It's been a stressful week! LOL! I'm glad we are done with kidding for now! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some pics  he even has wattles!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is just adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks  he is! He's so big though lol! All my babies are grown and gone and I have Ellie's little Squeak who's tiny and this guy is huge! LOL!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a big, fat head! :laugh: Oh I'm in love. What a cutie. Treat yourself big time, girl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: that's what I told him his nickname was gonna be, Fat Head :laugh: you should have seen how big it looked when that was all that was hanging out of Snap! Lol!

I need time to do that! :lol: time is something I don't seem to have anymore! Hopefully Saturday  I have most of the day off of work then


----------

